# 2004 Outback 25rss



## rodneyharvey

We finally get to move on from the "pop-up" and into a "real" camper this weekend! A gently used 25RRS - thanks to this excellent forum, we made the purchase with a lot more ease and understanding of the trailer. Any brand/model that has such a helpful website has got to be the best!

Look forward to sharing some of our trips on the site - my two wee girls love to camp and also love to share the pics with relatives around the world (especially in New Zealand).


----------



## tdvffjohn

Congradulations and Good Luck

John


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

And congrats on the 25RSS...a great camper!

Dan


----------



## skippershe

Hi kiwicampers 
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congratulations on your new (to you) 25rss 









Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## mswalt

kiwicampers;

Congrats on your recent purchase. Enjoy.

Welcome to our world. Don't hesitate to ask questions and join in the fun.

Mark


----------



## z-family




----------



## Carey

Congrats! Now the real fun starts! Welcome!

Zfamily, Cool lil happy Outback you have there!

Carey


----------



## h2oman

Way to go Kiwi's


----------



## aplvlykat

Congrats on the 25rss, sounds like you got a good one. We also have a 04 25rss and have been very happy with it and have had minimal problems except one. On the 25rss it has one major problem, that problem is smashed hot air ducts due to the expansion of the fresh water tank. In my case this happened the first time we filled the tank and pulled it down the road. You can tell if you have this problem by running the heater and checking for air flow in the bunk area. If you do not have a strong flow of air in the bunk area and the slide out vent is blowing super hard then you most likely have smashed ducts. The other way to check is to remove the center vent, put a mirror into it and shine a flash light into the mirror and look towards the heater. look for any distortion or bending, it will be obvious, the duct should be rectangular. 
I just thought you should know about this problem and how to check for it. It is a fairly easy fix but does require dropping the bottom. If you have any kind of after market or dealer warrenty you may want to see if they will cover any repairs. 
Good luck and have fun with your new Outback. you got a good one. Kirk


----------



## wolfwood

and

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

We also have a 25RSS and have loved it! Looking forward to only our 2nd camping season (with the Outback)!!!!


----------



## skippershe

I Just noticed that you are here in California








yeay!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Lady Di

Welcome to Outbackers!









Great choice on model. We have an '03 25RSS that we too bought used.

After a popup, we feel that we are camping in a mansion.


----------

